
The average Y Combinator company is worth $45.2M - jpadilla_
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/30/incubators-matter-the-average-y-combinator-company-is-worth-45-2m/
======
igorsyl
The average of a skewed distribution is a poor measure of the center. I'd be
interested in knowing the median and quantiles.

~~~
justjimmy
Agreed. Definitely need to get rid of outliers (Dropbox, Airbnb) and calculate
the new numbers, definitely be interested in those numbers instead!

------
benologist
And Forbes achieved success on their fluff article! Now we just need TC to
rewrite VB, hit the front page and spread the SEO and page views around!

